# How big is to big?



## DansHauntedHouse (Jan 21, 2014)

I have this idea to make a hallway with 16 foot tall walls that slightly lean in over the footpath. Has anyone tried this or anything like this before?


----------



## jetskijigsaw84 (Feb 1, 2014)

No, but I am intrigued. It seems doable depending on the framework of the walls,weight of the wall, the angle of your lean, and the methodology how of you plan on achieving and supporting that lean. I think with the proper engineering you could pull it off. . .


----------



## DansHauntedHouse (Jan 21, 2014)

I want to create a sense of claustrophobia without the inflatable walls.


----------



## jetskijigsaw84 (Feb 1, 2014)

That would pull it off, especially if you could keep it light enough to use hinges and a pulley system to make it seem like their caving in around you. . . just to add another dimension to it. . .


----------



## DansHauntedHouse (Jan 21, 2014)

Love that idea.


----------



## jetskijigsaw84 (Feb 1, 2014)

A thought just crossed my mind while sitting bored skulless in Payroll Accounting. . . You might be able to keep cost and weight down by building your frame with a lighter wood and landscaping fabric. I think terra may even have a tutorial on the basic build on youtube (although your frame for a 16' wall will have to be a bit more intricate to support everything, it'll give a basic idea of how to keep it light)


----------



## DansHauntedHouse (Jan 21, 2014)

The cause of this is we pickup a truck load of 16 foot pallets and I was wondering if any one has seen those or had any experience building with them. I also like the idea of the walls closing in on you from the top rather than the inflated walls.


----------



## jetskijigsaw84 (Feb 1, 2014)

I don't see why not. Just make sure that you have hardware and a support system that can handle the weight. . . If you can stand the pallets up, weight may not be as much of an issue as I thought, . . design the right bracing on the other side, and it may be alright. . . and of course check the strength and weight limits of all your materials where applicable. . . I was under the impression you were starting completely from scratch . . sorry about that misinterpretation.


----------



## DansHauntedHouse (Jan 21, 2014)

No prob we have several tons of pallets in all different sizes and we are trying to figure out what to do with them all as is though that much building material is open to suggestion as well. We know the end point just not the journey.


----------

